# My Model 50



## ncmoto

Picked this up Tuesday -1 second 24/hrs.!


----------



## Formula1980

ncmoto said:


> Picked this up Tuesday -1 second 24/hrs.!


Oh snap! That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## ncmoto

Formula1980 said:


> Oh snap! That's a beauty! Congrats![/QUOTE
> ============================
> Thanks!


----------



## Plongeur78

Amazing piece


----------



## jeff wilson

Very nice.


----------



## scubatl

ive been wanting one of these for so long but cant seem to find one where the depth gauge still is functional.


----------



## Playwatch

Nice time piece!


----------



## metalgear

hoping for a reissue soon !


----------



## Some Time Ago

The white silver version is great but I love the blue version as shown below. I think most important when buying one of these is to be sure the movement is functioning and serviced. The Depth-gauge always works, but the seals may be shot....something you could test in the water but will surely lead to problems elswhere. Like with al vintage divers it is best to stear clear of the water imho.


----------



## claudiusftl

How cool is that! Beautiful piece...it feels like you can travel back in "time" with these...no pun intended!!!


----------



## markh58

Do you still own the 50 ? If so would you consider selling it ?



ncmoto said:


> Picked this up Tuesday -1 second 24/hrs.!


----------



## ncmoto

markh58 said:


> Do you still own the 50 ? If so would you consider selling it ?


===============================================
This is my 3rd model 50 Ill be keeping this one...


----------



## bohammer71

Oooohhhh...have never seen these before. Very nice!


----------



## markh58

Fair enough, a real beauty, congrats..!



ncmoto said:


> ===============================================
> This is my 3rd model 50 Ill be keeping this one...


----------



## blundell

Nice vintage look. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## StufflerMike

No such posts in any of our regular fora. If you want to buy something post a WTB.


----------



## pro2zon

My Orange faced Model 50 is my favorite.


----------

